# AGR Points from Gathering Posted?



## Bob Dylan (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone had their AGR Points Post from the Bay Area Riding from Thurs 10/9 to Sun 10/12?? None of mine have Posted!

This does not apply to LD points to/from the Gathering.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

Nope, don't see mine either.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 17, 2014)

Nothing yet either for me.


----------



## jebr (Oct 17, 2014)

Nothing here yet either. Might start manually filing soon.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 17, 2014)

Nope. I haven't seen the CS points for the 10/8 SEA-EMY trip either. But my CZ trip from EMY-GSC on the 13th did post. I guess all the traveling we did fried the AGR computer


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 17, 2014)

I think you're right Charlie! All those EMY-BKY and EMY-OKJ Point Runs and trips on tbe SFC Ambus by AUers probably confused and overloaded the Computer!!! LOL

In a semi-related vein, wonder if they stock extra Bud Lite on Raider Game Days for the Raider Nation Crazies that use the Train to ride to the Pit, er the Stadium? They sure can suck up the suds!!!


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2014)

Was going to ask about this, but not a single ride posting points since Oct 8 - all on Capitol Corridor. Oct 7 was the last, and I've racked up 11 segments including at least 600 points that almost always post by now. I've had points up the next day and it's typically within 2-3 business days.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> Nope. I haven't seen the CS points for the 10/8 SEA-EMY trip either. But my CZ trip from EMY-GSC on the 13th did post. I guess all the traveling we did fried the AGR computer


My CS trip did not post (though it would show 0 since it was on a reward rez), but my EMY-CHI did post (but not the CHI-TOL). Don't expect the TOL-WIL to post yet.


----------



## diesteldorf (Oct 17, 2014)

I got my credit for the sleepers from Chicago to Martinez, CA both ways, but none of the short trips posted.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe AGR is "messing" with AU Gathering attendees :giggle:


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> Maybe AGR is "messing" with AU Gathering attendees :giggle:


I was not part of this gathering you speak of. So perhaps I'm just collateral damage?


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I think you're right Charlie! All those EMY-BKY and EMY-OKJ Point Runs and trips on tbe SFC Ambus by AUers probably confused and overloaded the Computer!!! LOL
> 
> In a semi-related vein, wonder if they stock extra Bud Lite on Raider Game Days for the Raider Nation Crazies that use the Train to ride to the Pit, er the Stadium? They sure can suck up the suds!!!


Goes straight to Levi's Stadium now. In fact, the entrace to the 49ers headquarters is right in the Amtrak/ACE parking lot owned by the city.

And if you want beer-crazed, that place can be pretty nasty. One guy is likely permanently paralyzed after he was attacked in the men's room.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/sports/Levis-Stadium-Bathroom-Assault-Witnesses-Urged-to-Step-Forward-279488632.html


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

We had some disgruntled Raiders fans in our "reserved" car when the conductor shooed them back to the other cars (till EMY).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 17, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> We had some disgruntled Raiders fans in our "reserved" car when the conductor shooed them back to the other cars (till EMY).


Instead of disgruntled I'd say a couple of them were near death from Alcohol Poisining!


----------



## BCL (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll just note that I checked this morning and was stuck at the same status I've seen for about a week. Then I decided to check a few minutes ago and my two segments from Oct 13 were posted with the Double Days and Select bonuses. So it's saying that I've renewed Select for this year. However, I have four minimum point segments that haven't posted from Oct 8 to Oct 10.

So there seems to be something up with this specific period where it's not posting relatively promptly.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2014)

Here's the strange thing! :wacko:

I had to cancel at the last minute, but that Jim guy went, but my name was still on the AGR reservation. My account shows a posting for the TE to LAX for -00-! (The CS didn't post! :angry: )

Even though I did not go, my points posted! :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 17, 2014)

Ditto for me on the return on the CZ/TE where your name was still on my rez!

Not to mention that you received Hilton Honors Points from the HGI even though my AGR Card (and the person who shared the room with me) paid the bill!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 17, 2014)

My CS from LAX to EMY did not post (with zero points) either. Nor did any of my "real" points runs on 10/9, 10/11 and 10/12.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 18, 2014)

No points from my w/end RT BAL-RGH. Yet either.....


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's Anthony screwing with you guys!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

Current status for me - missing points:

CS (LAX-EMY) - no points expected, but still doesn't show up (like my other points paid trains). This train was part of one rez where the CHI-LAX did show up).

Sat & Sun Gathering trains

The final leg of my paid rez coming home (TOL-WIL). TOL-WAS is now there, but the WAS-WIL is not.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2014)

Absolutely nothing from the west coast has posted yet for me. The earliest segment yet to post is from Oct 9th, and the last one of my segments is on Oct 12th. No sign of anything yet. I guess the California computers don't talk to often to AGR HQ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe Anthony's jealous because he didn't get to attend this year's gathering.  :giggle:


----------



## BCL (Oct 20, 2014)

jis said:


> Absolutely nothing from the west coast has posted yet for me. The earliest segment yet to post is from Oct 9th, and the last one of my segments is on Oct 12th. No sign of anything yet. I guess the California computers don't talk to often to AGR HQ?


I noted that my CC rides started posting beginning Oct 13 and as late as Oct 15. I have four segments from Oct 8 to Oct 10 and none of those have posted points yet.

There seems to be a hole.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

I just posted on FlyerTalk about the black hole of 10/8-10/12. I'll try to remember to check back on it and let y'all know what I find out.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 20, 2014)

jis said:


> Absolutely nothing from the west coast has posted yet for me. .. I guess the California computers don't talk to often to AGR HQ?


That's almost too funny! :giggle: AGR is in Riverside, *CALIFORNIA!  *


----------



## BCL (Oct 20, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely nothing from the west coast has posted yet for me. .. I guess the California computers don't talk to often to AGR HQ?
> ...


The Inland Empire? Might as well be another state.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 20, 2014)

I talked with AGR today re Technical Matters on my Account and asked about the Slowness re the Posting of Points from California during the Gathering. The friendly and helpful agent told me that his Best Guess was that the Points from the California Trains we all rode would be "bunched" and show up within 3 weeks as per the website. I hope so, I'll make Select from these runs and have no further Train journeys planned for 2014! All the rest of travel will be via Car and Foot!


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 20, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely nothing from the west coast has posted yet for me. .. I guess the California computers don't talk to often to AGR HQ?
> ...


And, Philadelphia.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 20, 2014)

"On the whole I'd rather be in Philadelphia!". Ephitat on WC Fields Tombstone. LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey, my -00- points for my CS trip "posted"!  Too bad I wasn't there! :giggle:


----------



## BCL (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone check their points? I'm seeing all my Capitol Corridor trips from this period posted as of this morning.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 21, 2014)

Yep, several of us posted in another thread that our points were showing up today. I have all but my last train (WAS-WIL) now.

Wonder if my posting in FlyerTalk helped things along?? Whether it did or not, I'm glad everyone's points are posting.


----------



## jebr (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my bus segments to post. Once I get those posted and my next trip on the 1st posted, I should be sitting pretty good for points. (No tier status, but I'm so far away from that I wasn't expcting anything there.)


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, everything has now posted for me except the Fremont-San Jose leg of the points run that I took with Alice and Chris D. We changed that one while we were on the train, so it might have gotten lost in the shuffle.


----------



## jis (Oct 21, 2014)

Everything has posted except the Thruway Bus.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 21, 2014)

jis said:


> Everything has posted except the Thruway Bus.


What' s this Bus you speak of? Is Swadian Hardcore converting you? LOL


----------



## jis (Oct 21, 2014)

Points run that a few of us did on the Friday morning, the last segment of EMY-RIC-EMY-SFC.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Oct 21, 2014)

All my points were posted today, including the bus segments. 1000 points for 2 days on the Cap Corridor is pretty good. I love Double Days! (It is so good that I've made rezzies for ORV to Suisun Friday for lunch at my favorite Greek restaurant)!


----------



## BCL (Oct 22, 2014)

Trainmans daughter said:


> All my points were posted today, including the bus segments. 1000 points for 2 days on the Cap Corridor is pretty good. I love Double Days! (It is so good that I've made rezzies for ORV to Suisun Friday for lunch at my favorite Greek restaurant)!


I've maxed out with 400 minimum-point TQPs in a bit over 2 hours with RIC-EMY-SFC-EMY-RIC. Costs $24 normally, although I suppose I could use the 10% AAA discount and I'm hoping the 50% off Capitol Corridor weekend fares return this year. BKY-EMY-SFC-EMY-BKY would be even cheaper ($21) although getting a ticket pulled is another matter when it's a 3 minute ride. I'm wondering what the conductor thought when a group of obvious railfans came looking to get their tickets pulled for such a short ride.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 22, 2014)

All my points have finally posted. Aside from the ACE segment of course. It looks like all of my trips doubled not just the first 2.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 22, 2014)

All of my points posted. And a surprise bonus - 200 points for my BC upgrade (thanks to the coupon I had received). 

That makes it a total of 2708 points. Me happy!


----------



## diesteldorf (Oct 22, 2014)

jis said:


> Everything has posted except the Thruway Bus.


Yup. Still waiting on that too. ---correction----Mine posted....today


----------



## saxman (Oct 23, 2014)

Everything for me has posted. Even my ride on ACE, in which the conductor only was able to look at our tickets. But somehow, it went through. Now only 522 points from Select Plus!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 23, 2014)

Steve and you seem to have connections @ AGR to get those kind of points! LOL

How is the phoney Ebola Scare going in Dallas???


----------



## Ryan (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not in Dallas, but it's really just about over. One of the nurses is Ebola-free, the 21 day waiting period for the first victim's family is over, and the nurse here in MD was upgraded from "fair" to "good" condition.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 23, 2014)

But now the PR Hustlers/Hogs, er Political Leaders in NYC are holding " News" Conferences about a Possible case in a Doctor that treated a victim of the disease! Meanwhile life goes on all around us!


----------



## NorthShore (Oct 23, 2014)

My points from the final leg SEA - CHI posted today. So I'm all good. Don't even need to nag for the unscanned bus rides between EMY and SFC.


----------

